# Topics > Related topics > Application software, app, apps >  Codex AI Suite, applications toolset, Atos SE, Bezons, France

## Airicist

Developer - Atos SE

atos.net/en/solutions/atos-codex-connected-intelligence

Playlist "Atos Codex"

----------


## Airicist

Atos Codex - Our suite of business-driven analytics solutions and services

Nov 16, 2016




> Atos Codex provides a practical and agile framework for any enterprise seeking to accelerate time to business value using advanced analytics.

----------


## Airicist

Atos Codex AI Suite

Feb 15, 2019




> Atos Codex AI Suite leverages machine learning and deep learning capabilities to enable artificial intelligence on multiple environments.
> AI applications understand like human beings, reason and understand the underlying concepts, generate hypothesis and have self-learning capabilities to develop more and more expertise.

----------

